# MITSY Engine on this 1



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

8-28 POWERSHIFT with that engine. Toro Snowblower - 2 Stage 12 horse I have no clue why he says it is a 12HP engine. it has seen better days.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I emailed him. He says he listed wrong and apologized.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it really that hard to spend a nice sunny afternoon or lazy summer evening with a little sand paper and spray paint and take care of your rust. 30 min and maybe eight bucks in materials. In this guys case he'd likely be able to tack one or two hundred more onto the price if it was more presentable :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

> he listed wrong


I see he hasn't edited the CL ad yet.
It's easy to do, but maybe he doesn't know that, has never done that, or doesn't intend to edit the info.

:icon-doh:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or, if it's a first timer and they didn't create an account, just posted they can't get back to change it :blush:
If they deleted the link back to their ad because they didn't' know they needed it they can't edit or delete the ad.
I found that out with my first post a long time ago and signed up.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*4 whom the bells toll. this 1 will just have to RUST IN PEACE. after all.:smiley-shocked033:*


----------

